# Kuat NV vs 1up Quick Rack



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I am looking at tray racks and see that these two seem to be very highly regarded. If anyone has experience with both...or wants to offer their pro's and cons for either rack I would be very appreciative! I currently have a Yak Swing Daddy hanging rack which is great but have recently purchased another bike with a shock configuration which makes the hanging rack tough to use.

Thanks in advance!

Mike
----


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm pretty fond of the NV. i wrote a review here. i took it to moab for a weekend and was really impressed. nice construction, easy to use, solid.
i have not had any experience with the 1up racks.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been researching racks, and, like you, was trying to decide between the two. I'm also currently using a hanging rack.

I've decided on the 1Up, but only because of the attachment method. The trailer hitch on my car is really tough to get the bolt into - the 1Up doesn't use a bolt. That was the deciding factor for me, since it will be coming off and on regularly (my wife uses this car when I'm not taking the bike somewhere).

If not for that, I might have gone with the Kuat. It looks solidly constructed, and I like the built-in locks and the field repair stand is a really cool feature.


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Scott, I've read your review Thanks! I know you guys at C & R stock the Kuat NV. Have you ever had the chance to compare it to the 1up? I don't think you offer the 1up product so maybe you have not been able to compare? On another note, how do the Yak and Thule tray racks compare to the Kuat? I know the Kuat is probably the most expensive of these three...I'm looking for something that is of the highest quality that will last.

Thanks in advance!

Mike
-----


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

mike-
i don't have any experience with the 1up...i've never put my hands on one either. i know alot of guys use them but after reviewing the product online i guess it's only 1 bike, and you can add additional bikes to make it carry up to 3.
it does sound nice and light...
my big ??? is does it fold away like the other racks to access the rear of the vehicle with bikes loaded?

the NV, Sherpa, T2 and Holdup all do allow for rear of vehicle access. of them, i find that the NV has the most clearance.

Of the T2 vs the Holdup, you can decide for yourself, but it's a tossup between the 2 of these racks. both are good racks, well made, but if I had to pick for my car between the 2, i'd probably go Yakima, but understand that i'd be splitting hairs to really make that decision.

Of the 3, i'd have an NV on my car....


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

The 1up folds away nice and tight in the back of my small foor door (Infiniti G20). It actually fold up better than any other hitch rack. There's no way I could fit anything else in my trunk (believe me, I've tried).

If you ask me, I'm very pro-1up. Partly because I own one and partly because it's the highest quality materials, most durable, fastest installing, loading, unloading and most compact low profile rack out there. It would be cool if it had a bike repair stand to attach, but we can't have everything...maybe we can ask 1up to make one though.

Might be a biased opinion, but the 1up rocks. If you saw one in person, you would know why.

P.S- Yes, it tilts down to access the trunk or tail gate or whetevers on the back of your vehichle.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

can anyone comment on the stability of the Kuat when loaded with bike(s) and driving, especially on the freeway? pretty sure in the 1up reviews several people have commented on a disconcerting amount of wobble/bouncing around (despite the similar expander wedge in the hitch as the Kuat). when I emailed 1up they said they had never heard of any "incidents," at least... just curious, I've got a hanging rack as well (Thule Helium) and the expander wedge makes for a very secure and wobble/bounce-free rack/bike which is nice when racking up freeway miles.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the nv has the same type of wedge as the helium, although you can't tighten it by hand as easily as the helium.
they give you an 8mm hex wrench to give it the final turn to really tighten it up.
once tight - and it doesn't need to be overtightened- it's rock solid.
no movement at all, no movement of the bikes either.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I think the movement people (one person I remember from here) were more concerned about is the upper part of the bike moving. I've followed my bike on my 1up in another car and it is rock solid. I think anxiety and proximity make the movement in the rack seem worse than it really is. There is absolutely no movement of the rack tray itself. The bars themselves are able to move fore and aft (along the long axis of the car) a small amount due to rotation around the headset.

The Kuat racks are all really nice and I like how nice looking they are. I am superficial and I keep my rack on my car most of the time. I appreciate the fact that the Kuat's designers too into account appearance (at least with colors, etc). In addition, I think that their fastening mechanisms are a set up from the other big rack manufacturers. I recommended both the Kuat and 1up to a friend recently. She went with a two bike 1up arrangement.

I ended up with the 1up and I definitely don't regret it. It's one of those few devices that I have that has never, ever given me grief. It does exactly what I need it to do without me having to compensate for it or take anything extra into account. I wish I could say that about my iPhone or the computer I've posting on. The 1up folds up very small (on the car) when not in use and doesn't obstruct access inside. With a bike on, it folds down easily to allow access into the back. It's greatest limitation is that the manufacturer is limiting its max capacity to 3 bikes. It is also expensive but worth more than they charge.

It's too bad that you can't compare the 1up to the Kuat directly. I'd never seen either in real life until I had bought my 1up. I still haven't seen a Kuat. I do know that 1up will take their rack back without question.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I was choosing between these two and went with the 1Up and have no regrets. The 1Up is close to the car (shorter lever arm means less stress on the hitch) and the expander bolt makes it easy to put on or take off. It is very solid when on. My bike doesn't wobble even when on the freeway, which is a lot better than the roof-mounted SideArm that I used on a previous car. 

I really like the ability to fold it up. I don't need a lot of space in the garage and could quickly put it in the trunk if I wanted to (but I haven't tried yet).

A minor annoyance is that opening up the "arms" isn't quite as smooth as I would like on mine. 

A major benefit is the ability to shift bikes slightly left and right to get two bikes on the rack without touching each other. This is fast and easy. With other racks that have fixed locations (like the Kuat) you don't have this flexibility and if they rub there is not too much that can be done.

One other thing that I noticed. When I got my hitch installed, there seemed to be a stack of returned Kuats on the side of the building. They were marked with different issues and I inferred that they must have good support if the shop was still carrying them, but I was concerned with so many returns. The one in the shop had a few problems too. This is certainly not scientific or meaningful to everyone that loves their Kuat, but it gave me pause.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

The 1up rack does "give" ever so slightly. But it's just a little flex on the arms of the rack when going over harsh bumps or undulations...it's never been a problem, just a slightly noticable "bounce" if you will. It actually keeps the bikes from being jarred over a harsh bumps...kinda give it a little cushion. 

The bikes themselves are stuck in the rack and not moving anywhere.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> ..
> my big ??? is does it fold away like the other racks to access the rear of the vehicle with bikes loaded?


YES


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

i have never seen a kuat
but i have used and installed plenty of yakima and thule racks
the 1up usa is a completely different level, its like the difference of buying a raleigh or custom lynskey 

the 1up usa is really like a custom made bike
nothing spared, top materials, amazing design, and fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## Mike2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and opinions. It sounds like both are great racks and worth the money. However, I am hearing from some and others on the board that most people think the 1up is a truly exceptional bike rack. The Kuat and 1up (in a two bike configuration) are about the same price.

I think we need a Kuat vs 1up head to head shootout!

Happy Thanksgiving!

Mike
-----


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The 1Up is one of the best pieces of mountain biking equipment I've ever purchased. Period. Best rack I've owned by far.


----------

